# Book Question



## Corbin (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about 'Home Orchid Growing 4th ed. by Rebeca tyson Northen?


----------



## Candace (Jun 25, 2008)

I own it. It's a great book. What is it that you want to know about it?


----------



## swamprad (Jun 26, 2008)

I read it from cover to cover multiple times back in the 1970's when I was a kid.  It is excellent and very dear to my heart!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a copy I stole from the library! :ninja:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 26, 2008)

Eric! Shame!  :rollhappy:

So...if this book is still in print, is it worth picking up then? I'm always looking for books on orchids. In fact, books on them are almost addicting as the orchids themselves. Okay, not quite, but still... 

Joanne


----------



## Kyle (Jun 26, 2008)

I found a copy at a used book store,


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I found a copy at a used book store,



Same here!


Ramon


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2008)

I bought mine on eBay a few years ago for less than $30 including the shipping.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a very good book. Some of the names have been changed but that happens every few days now!


----------



## Corbin (Jun 27, 2008)

Amazon has used ones for around $65 and was just wondering if it was worth owning.

I have Lance's book, William Cullina's "understanding Orchids" and Alec Pridgeon's "Illustrated Encyclopedia".


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

Pridgeon's book is about $59 at Barnes & Nobles. I have an old copy of Northen's book and it was probably as impressive when it was new.


----------



## Corbin (Jun 29, 2008)

I found one "like new" for $20.00 and snapped it up. Can't wait.:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2008)

Good deal!


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Amazon has used ones for around $65 and was just wondering if it was worth owning.
> 
> I have Lance's book, William Cullina's "understanding Orchids" and Alec Pridgeon's "Illustrated Encyclopedia".



One of my favorites is Averyanov's, Slipper Orchids of Vietnam.

Much more than just taxonomy. Lots of eco/community and habitat info. Most of the pics are of the flowers in situ. Plus Vietnam (+Cambodia, Laos) covers about 16 Paph species (close to 20% of known paph species) with representatives of 4 of the 6 major subgenera of Paphs.


----------

